# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fritted Trace Elements Plant Food



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

OK, so I was at Golden Acres today and I found this. On the back it says they are combined in a solft glass frit. It is like a course sand-gravel, blackish-brown in colour.The mineral contents are...

Bo........................2.4%
Cu........................2.4%
Fe........................14.4%
Mn........................6.0%
Mo........................0.06%
Zn........................5.6%

What do you think about this?


----------



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

OK, so I was at Golden Acres today and I found this. On the back it says they are combined in a solft glass frit. It is like a course sand-gravel, blackish-brown in colour.The mineral contents are...

Bo........................2.4%
Cu........................2.4%
Fe........................14.4%
Mn........................6.0%
Mo........................0.06%
Zn........................5.6%

What do you think about this?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

It would be something to mix in the substrate. If you are looking for trace mineral mix why not get the one that most everyone uses. Plantex CSM. If you can't find it at your local garden shop or dope growers supply store then you can mail order it from www.hydroponics.com

And the stuff you found is VERY high in copper.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

